# O'Brien's working/walking/conditioning harness!



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Just thought I'd show off Bella's new heavy duty harness! We received it in 6 days and broke it in last night walking/jogging 5 miles. It's excellent quality and built to last. I bought a tablerock walking/working harness about 5 months ago and it's already falling apart as well as it took over a month to get here. Needless to say I am VERY happy with the quality of this one


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Looks like a great harness! Thanks for sharing, I will keep this company in mind for the future!


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

Great buy!! All my collars come from them... Ive met them a few times at adba shows.. They are great people and make top of the line products


----------



## Blueindian (May 10, 2012)

Nice looking harness! Do they have a website?


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

::::COACH:::: said:


> Looks like a great harness! Thanks for sharing, I will keep this company in mind for the future!


Thanks 



circlemkennels said:


> Great buy!! All my collars come from them... Ive met them a few times at adba shows.. They are great people and make top of the line products


Thanks Jessie! Just talking to them via email they were very sweet and helpful. Customer service was top notch and fast delivery! I ordered the harness last Saturday and got it in the mail yesterday :clap:



Blueindian said:


> Nice looking harness! Do they have a website?


Thank you! Sure do have a website! 
Home


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Shanon, she looks great. Nice product there.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

ThaLadyPit said:


> Shanon, she looks great. Nice product there.


Thanks Bev! It's of excellent quality! Very happy with it


----------



## RomansDad (Jan 17, 2012)

Did that harness come with tracers as well to connect to a weight sled? That's pretty much exactly what I'm looking for and I don't trust Nizmos to deliver my harness ever and this looks really nice.


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

RomansDad said:


> Did that harness come with tracers as well to connect to a weight sled? That's pretty much exactly what I'm looking for and I don't trust Nizmos to deliver my harness ever and this looks really nice.


im not sure if bella's in paticular did but i know you can order the tracers from their website too


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

RomansDad said:


> Did that harness come with tracers as well to connect to a weight sled? That's pretty much exactly what I'm looking for and I don't trust Nizmos to deliver my harness ever and this looks really nice.


It has the D rings for a tracer but you had to buy it separate. If you bought the harness they had a special price for the tracer....$15 bucks! I also got a free 4 foot black nylon lead. Apparently they were having a special and I didn't even know it LOL! This harness is TOP quality! It's working out great for my girl.


----------



## RomansDad (Jan 17, 2012)

How good was the size range they give on the site? According to the website my dog would need a medium since he's 72lbs and a medium is good to 80lbs and I don't think he'll be over 80lbs.

I've been trying to contact Tablerock Kennels, CD Pits, and Brown dog with no luck at all. So, it looks like the O'Brien harness will be the one for now.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

RomansDad said:


> How good was the size range they give on the site? According to the website my dog would need a medium since he's 72lbs and a medium is good to 80lbs and I don't think he'll be over 80lbs.
> 
> I've been trying to contact Tablerock Kennels, CD Pits, and Brown dog with no luck at all. So, it looks like the O'Brien harness will be the one for now.


I got a small and gave my girls neck and chest size just in case. Fits her like a glove at 42 pounds  I have a tablerock working/heavy hand walking harness and after a few months it started falling apart. I only paid $35 for the TR one. I paid almost $70 for the O'Brien's and it is superior quality and very heavy duty. You won't go wrong with them and you definately get what you pay for


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

Very Nice!


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

looks beautiful! What a gorgeous model!!


----------



## RomansDad (Jan 17, 2012)

Thanks for all the info. I think I might order a medium and see how it works. Missy V. from brown dog design finally got back to me so so I'm going to order one of those walking harnesses first and probably one of the O'Brien ones for drag weight.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Really your Tablerock harness fell apart?? Have you contacted them about it? They usually make good quality stuff. The WP harness I ordered for Dosia took a bit to get here but I was extremely pleased with the quality, and the measurements were perfect  I'd call them and let them know they might replace that for you. D's harness is over a year old now and been used a ton and still hasn't started to unravel


----------

